# cooking/smokling salmon trout



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

when catching these fish, is it entirely necessary to bleed then straight away?

also have any o?f you got a favourite way of cooking these


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys
the ones I am referring to are similar to Australian herring( - in South Aussie they call herring " Tommy ruff"


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Again the confusion with different names in different states for the same fish. Calling them salmon in the first place always causes confusion between true salmon and aussie salmon, then in SA juveniles are called salmon trout and in tas they are cocky salmon. :? 
Personally I find the salmon trout / cocky salmon to have really sweet flesh when just pan-fried, but hey, I'm no gourmet


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I won't say no to some fried fillets off a 21-35 cm Aus salmon. Even the small ones toughen up a bit too much for me in a hot smoker, but maybe they only need 10 minutes in there.

I'm not sure if there's a widely agreed cutoff in SA for when you just call them salmon. I once heard it was when their spots aren't visible.


----------

